# Washburn Parallaxe Guitars



## Syriel (Mar 25, 2013)

PXM SERIES
The PXM Series has been designed with the modern metal guitarist in mind. No corners cut, no compromises have been made in the design of the Parallaxe PXM Series. These guitars are packed with a ton of features yet unseen in &#8220;production&#8221; guitars, all tailored with the shredder guitarist in mind. (picture shows PXM20FRBCBM) PXM Series guitars will be available in 6, 7 and 8 string versions

Washburn are here to strike back finally.


----------



## Knyas (Mar 25, 2013)

This is great news!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Interesting. Did see that coming haha. Wonder if they'll actually do a 27" and what kind of pickups they'll put in (It looks like seymour duncans from the picture)

http://www.washburn.com/parallaxe/


----------



## larry (Mar 25, 2013)

that actually looks nice. I hope they aren't bluffing about the lack of compromise. to me
that means all of the PXM's will have carbon-composite fretboards, stainless steel frets, neck
through construction, great pickups and ofr's as options. hopefully, they go with a longer
scale for their 8, though that may overstepping it a tad.

can't wait to see 'em.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks almost exactly like the new Schecter Banshee.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Mar 25, 2013)

larry said:


> that means all of PXM's will have carbon-composite fretboards, stainless steel frets, neck
> through construction, great pickups and ofr's as options.


This. I will love one if they do this.


----------



## AmbienT (Mar 25, 2013)

crg123 said:


> Interesting. Did see that coming haha. Wonder if they'll actually do a 27" and what kind of pickups they'll put in (It looks like seymour duncans from the picture)
> 
> Washburn Parallaxe Guitars



Protip: When opening this link at 8am, be sure to make sure your volume isn't all the way up 
It scared the shit out of me 

Will be interesting to see where they go on it, but with the "no compromise" on quality that also generally means there will be no compromise on price either.
I'll start selling my stuff now.


----------



## DrJazz (Mar 25, 2013)

Syriel said:


> ...no compromises have been made in the design of the Parallaxe PXM Series. These guitars are packed with a ton of features yet unseen in production guitars...



Interesting. Although this tidbit here just screams of marketing gimmick. Features yet unseen in production guitars, really? I know this is just my inner guitar snob speaking, but I fear this will be your average "guitar-company-jumping-on-the-ERG-Bandwagon-and-releasing-yet-another-boring-superstrat-clone-with-lackluster-features". The model is not ugly per se, but it's nothing groundbreaking.

If we were talking multi-scale, TT, Twist Necks, Progressive Neck profiles or IPNPs, I'd be all over it. But I know I'm in a specialist, niche market.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 25, 2013)

There's a Facebook page claiming they'll street for 600-1k EUR, so ~800-1300 USD? Could be interesting. I'd shit a brick if they offered anything in the above post.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoping this means it will have the same specs as the old WM526. Would be purdy awesome.

But if the 8 string's scale length is 26.5'' or lower, then goddammit. :l


----------



## NeglectedField (Mar 25, 2013)

Assuming this isn't too autistically specific, if they did hardtail versions with inlays across the fretboard, I'd be keen.


----------



## Walterson (Mar 26, 2013)

Syriel said:


> Washburn are here to strike back finally.



Because they build schecter copies now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh god, I'm seeing it now. 






If they had a different headstock, it would be less noticable. But did they REALLY need to use the same 3-in-line slanted headstock?


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Syriel (Mar 26, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Because they build schecter copies now?



More like because they weren't doing anything exciting other than the Nuno sigs recently.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2013)

I will admit, it's a nice guitar, and it'll get bonus points if it uses that carbon glass/fiber cockadoodle bogenfogger the old WM526 used...

But one model does not a comeback make. 

It's cool they're also going to TRY to delve into ERG's again, but it would be cool to see some old shapes again like the Idol (forgot the name of it), the Scott Ian doublecut, and their Rhoads shape I strangely liked.


----------



## cronux (Mar 26, 2013)

what am I seeing?

direct mounted pickups?
trems?
6,7,8 strings?

Washburns coming back...


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## celticelk (Mar 26, 2013)

...and it's a black superstrat. Yawn.


----------



## larry (Mar 26, 2013)

so much for the part about having unique specs.


----------



## cronux (Mar 26, 2013)

finally somebody put the pots and the pickup switch in a normal place


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 26, 2013)

Okay, the SEC on the 8 is pretty cool. 

Still can't figure out any "unseen" features.


----------



## Wolf 6 (Mar 26, 2013)

They have that Stephens extended cutaway on the 8 and the blue 6...


----------



## viesczy (Mar 26, 2013)

Wolf 6 said:


> They have that Stephens extended cutaway on the 8 and the blue 6...



Stephens cut away (which I love and have 3 guitars already), ebony finger board and an 8 string... SIGN ME UP!

When, where and who can I give my $ to? 

Derek


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2013)

Blue one, do want.

Others... Eh.


----------



## Zhysick (Mar 26, 2013)

Ebony... Stephens cutaway... Hipshot?... 27"... alder body...

Uhm... uhm...

Yes, it's black, but why not?!

Nice...


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 26, 2013)

and of course they have EMGs...


----------



## XEN (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, black is unoriginal, but if the price is right it's a solid entry into the 8 string fray.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 26, 2013)

date of release?


----------



## Thep (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope they introduce a radical shaped equivalent as well.

With Randall coming out with some exciting products, it seems like US Music Corp is really getting their act together. Fingers crossed these turn out great.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 26, 2013)

That 8 isn't bad! Boring, but not bad.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 26, 2013)

I may try the 7 out. May be cool.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 27, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Okay, the SEC on the 8 is pretty cool.
> 
> Still can't figure out any "unseen" features.



Buzz Feiten tuning, ORIGINAL Floyd Rose, extra big brass block, muted springs, "super jumbo" frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> Buzz Feiten tuning, ORIGINAL Floyd Rose, extra big brass block, muted springs, "super jumbo" frets.



So none of that has been on a production guitar before? Ever? 

The BFTS has been available on numerous instruments, including ones made by Washburn for over a decade now. There are plenty of OFR equipped production guitars, and yes, I do mean real Schaller made ones. Any production guitar with a Gotoh trem, as well as certain older Kahler or FRs has had brass blocks from factory, even some Fenders have brass blocks. Well, the frets haven't been seen but I highly doubt they're significantly bigger than 6000s, and certain Jescar wire (name escapes me, but they have two that are fucking GIANT), the 6000 being on production guitars. 

So, basically the springs. Okay. Cool. 

EDIT: Before the inevitable:

Washburn X50, ESP M-II, Rasmus M200, and Dean RC7G.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm actually really diggin' on that 8. Sure, it's black, but I'll take black over trans color on a veneer all day long, son. It doesn't have the shit stock pups the affordable Ibby 8s do, and it doesn't have the gaudy inlays or binding many of the Schecter 8s do (though I could honestly do without that 12th fret wing... thing it's got). It's just a no-frills 8 with decent specs, and if it's priced reasonably, I'd probably consider it before _most_ other affordable 8s, Carvin notwithstanding (though living in Korea means Carvin isn't affordable anyways, so...).

EDIT: Plus I actually _prefer_ bolt-ons when it comes to super strats, so the SEC is an added bonus. I almost hope it's overpriced now, so I won't be tempted to buy it.

Not that it'll come to korea anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'll take black over trans color on a veneer all day long, son.



Amen!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 27, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> Interesting. Although this tidbit here just screams of marketing gimmick. Features yet unseen in production guitars, really? I know this is just my inner guitar snob speaking, but I fear this will be your average "guitar-company-jumping-on-the-ERG-Bandwagon-and-releasing-yet-another-boring-superstrat-clone-with-lackluster-features". The model is not ugly per se, but it's nothing groundbreaking.


Of course it's meant to sound like it's some big new thing but it's not actually supposed to be groundbreaking. The way I see it, US Music Corp waited as long as they did to see whether the trend was going to stick around or just tank. Then they took what's working for other companies doing this kind of thing, (i.e. Schecter) and stuck it in the Washburn lineup because the name already carries weight, instead of them introducing another new brand no one would end up caring about. It doesn't work out for them? Oh well, we'll just cut the line and be done with it.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 27, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So none of that has been on a production guitar before? Ever?
> 
> The BFTS has been available on numerous instruments, including ones made by Washburn for over a decade now. There are plenty of OFR equipped production guitars, and yes, I do mean real Schaller made ones. Any production guitar with a Gotoh trem, as well as certain older Kahler or FRs has had brass blocks from factory, even some Fenders have brass blocks. Well, the frets haven't been seen but I highly doubt they're significantly bigger than 6000s, and certain Jescar wire (name escapes me, but they have two that are fucking GIANT), the 6000 being on production guitars.
> 
> ...



Oversized brass blocks stock? Don't think so.
Springs with built-in muting stock? Don't think so.
Buzz Feiten tuning? Really now, how many production guitars other than Washburn come with that? (That's a rhetorical question.)
And if those 7-string trems are OFR, then that's pretty damn unique too.

Plus alder body? Quartersawn maple? Ebony fretboard? EMGs and Duncans? Spec-wise, these things SHIT on most production 7s and 8s. If they're made in Korea or something they'd be a GREAT alternative to Jackson USA and ESP Standard.


----------



## gunch (Mar 27, 2013)

They scrapped the WM for this?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 27, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> Oversized brass blocks stock? Don't think so.



I've got a $900 Korean strat copy that came with a pretty hefty brass block stock.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/202726-ngd-reedoox-strat.html











Oversized by my standards, but I'm willing to admit I'm no expert.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> Oversized brass blocks stock? Don't think so.
> Springs with built-in muting stock? Don't think so.
> Buzz Feiten tuning? Really now, how many production guitars other than Washburn come with that? (That's a rhetorical question.)
> And if those 7-string trems are OFR, then that's pretty damn unique too.
> ...



I think you need to read this again:



> These guitars are packed with a ton of features yet unseen in &#8220;production&#8221; guitars



As I've already stated, nothing these have, minus those awesome/revolutionary springs, are "unseen" on a "production" guitar. That's a fact. 

Unique/Uncommon =/= Unseen 

Best part? Totally not hating. In fact, if you bothered to read my full comment, I actually said it's cool that these have the SEC, something that is more unique than ANY of the other specs on these. I'm just not touting these yet to be released guitars as "SHIT[ing] on" anything.

EDIT: Just had to check some facts.
-Stock Gotoh Brass Block: 36mm 
-ESP FR7 has Schaller made OFR7, as did the Schecter Loomis at one point in time. Totally unseen.  
-RKS, Spector, Conklin, and Suhr use the BFTS on production instruments.


----------



## sevenstringj (Mar 27, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've got a $900 Korean strat copy that came with a pretty hefty brass block stock. Oversized by my standards, but I'm willing to admit I'm no expert.


We're talking about Floyd Rose. I'm not aware of any production guitar with a Floyd Rose that comes with one of their oversize brass blocks.

But if there's anyone who could find one, it's Max...



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you need to read this again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: You know what? Fuck 'em. All that sweet OFR shit is only on the 6-strings. The 7s and 8s are all fixed bridge. 

Back to sleep...


----------



## Philligan (Mar 27, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm actually really diggin' on that 8. Sure, it's black, but I'll take black over trans color on a veneer all day long, son. It doesn't have the shit stock pups the affordable Ibby 8s do, and it doesn't have the gaudy inlays or binding many of the Schecter 8s do (though I could honestly do without that 12th fret wing... thing it's got). It's just a no-frills 8 with decent specs, and if it's priced reasonably, I'd probably consider it before _most_ other affordable 8s, Carvin notwithstanding (though living in Korea means Carvin isn't affordable anyways, so...)



Not to mention, a five-piece neck and an alder body  I'd take this over any other offshore production 8 right now, other than maybe the Schecter SLS 8 because of the 28" scale. Even then, alder body = win in my books.

Sure they played it safe, but they got everything right as far as I'm concerned


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 27, 2013)

"Ola Englund will be using the first Washburn Parallaxe 8-string prototype for one of the songs performing on the upcoming Musik Messe in Frankfurt. When: every day at 12 PM and 3 PM, (April 10th &#8211; 13, 2013). Where: Randall booth, Halle 4.0 Booth # C35"


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 27, 2013)

... I dig them...

I want one. Haters be hatin'?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> "Ola Englund will be using the first Washburn Parallaxe 8-string prototype for one of the songs performing on the upcoming Musik Messe in Frankfurt. When: every day at 12 PM and 3 PM, (April 10th  13, 2013). Where: Randall booth, Halle 4.0 Booth # C35"



I'm not trying to imply anything or start rumors... But with Washburn releasing this new line, I wouldn't be surprised of they tried to give Ola an endorsement to get things started, given Washburn and Randall have the same parent company.


----------



## DrJazz (Mar 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not trying to imply anything or start rumors... But with Washburn releasing this new line, I wouldn't be surprised of they tried to give Ola an endorsement to get things started, given Washburn and Randall have the same parent company.



It would probably be a good move on their part. Then again, if I were in Ola's shoes, I'd probably feel all set already, considering the fact that Randall will throw amps at him either way and that he already has an existing endorsement with S7. I have not played either guitar, mind you, but I'd take a Solar S7 over a Washburn Parallaxe all other things being equal. Now, if his endorsement with S7 has no clauses regarding exclusivity, then it becomes a non-issue, and Ola will keep swimming in gear 



SkapocalypseNow said:


> Of course it's meant to sound like it's some big new thing but it's not actually supposed to be groundbreaking. The way I see it, US Music Corp waited as long as they did to see whether the trend was going to stick around or just tank. Then they took what's working for other companies doing this kind of thing, (i.e. Schecter) and stuck it in the Washburn lineup because the name already carries weight, instead of them introducing another new brand no one would end up caring about. It doesn't work out for them? Oh well, we'll just cut the line and be done with it.



Alright, long wall o'text incoming.

I think that this is a pretty big mistake on their part ^^ The thing is, the ERG market is booming, but most guitar manufacturers produce clones of each other's guitars. No offense to the ibby/schecter/ESP fanboys, but in the end, there is very little differentiation between their respective 8-string models, especially when you compare with the offering in their 6 and 7-string model ranges. And the Wasburn Parallaxe fits right into this pattern. 

The reason why this will prove ineffective, I think, is because of the nature of the 8-string customer. From my experience, either he knows very little about gear, or he's a gear-junkie and likely knows his stuff quite well. There is hardly any middle ground. 
Now, let us take the example of a potential buyer with little (or no) knowledge. His purchase will be based upon a)Price, b)looks and c)Endorsements/brand image. B is a matter of taste, and can swing either way. Washburn is fighting an uphill battle with criteria C, having no "big-name" endorsees (let's face it, Ola Englund's name is more likely to ring a bell for the gear-heads than for a more mainstream public), being the last one to enter the market and being the one with the least general exposure. It then becomes a battle of price, where the leeway for Wasburn is likely to be less than for its competitors. In your average scenario, Washburn will eat a small chunk of the market, which is admitedly interesting since that "chunk" is likely to grow due to the nature of the sector itself. However, the key to growth will probably not be with the "standard-superstrat-8-stringer-with-features-akin-to-all-other-models-in-the-price-range".

The other potential buyer, now, is a very interesting beast. It's an untapped market, and offers a growth at least as interesting as the mainstream market. The modern guitar player, especially the one interested in ERGs, is more likely to be open-minded and knowledgeable, perhaps less "traditional"-minded. For example, I see much less talk about myths such as "tone wood" and more about playability in the general ERG and modern guitar player community, both online and offline. This trend in your average guitar player profile is more than likely to grow, especially in the market that Washburn is aiming for. This guitar player profile is into innovative guitar features, multi-scale being probably the flashiest of them all. The thing is, it doesn't cost that much to produce a multi-scale neck vs a standard neck (to use one of the features as an example). The main difference will be setting up a jig and buying(or making) individual saddles. In the end, considering the volume Washburn aims for, it's not the end of the world. However, it opens up their market by a ton. I have yet to meet a guitarist who dismisses a multi-scale neck after trying one, same for a lot of the previously mentioned features. And you can bet that a lot of prospective buyers would try that "guitar with weird frets" if they saw it in a store. And since it sports a brand name that has a value and history behind it, it lends credibility to the guitar. Plus, suppose you could have a quality production instrument with real innovative features at a price point around your competitors', and I know it'd make most gear-heads' mouth water. I know mine would. Because at the moment, you either have the option of buying an agile pendulum or going full custom. There is a huge blank space in the 1000-3000$ price range that is just begging to be invaded.

And anyway, both strategies actually go hand in hand. You can keep the body shape and a lot of the features, and produce both a "straight" parallaxe that will blend with the other 8-string "metuhlz" superstrats and a version with multiscale that could retail for a few hundred bucks more (and honestly, once you factor the volume in we're talking about a minute difference if manufacturing cost). This could have propelled Washburn at the top of the pack in modern metal guitars due to them stepping into a ripe market unchallenged while maintaining a standard product line and competing with other big players in the now-filling-up-fast 8-string market. 

Anyway, this is all just conjectures and me trying to look like I can actually read in a parallel universe where Washburn played a different move.

*TLDR *: I think Washburn would have benefitted more from adding real innovative features in it's lineup instead of just following the pack.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 27, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> Alright, long wall o'text incoming.


I completely agree with you on the point that them offering something new would've given them more of an edge in the market. But you also have to think that they're probably using their dealer reach to their advantage, especially those in a brick-and-mortar setting that might not have access to the other brands doing this stuff. Think about it. Kid wants to play metal or get into ERGs, heard a lot of things about again, in this example Schecter and goes to his local place. Asks if they carry the new Schecter Banshee/SLS, they say no, but here check this out and sticks what's essentially a Banshee/SLS 7/8 copy in his hands with the name Washburn on it (Which, most likely, is probably running through a Randall of some kind conveniently sitting right there, leading to another potential sales opportunity for not only one but two USMC products, but that's faaar from my point.) I don't know how many times I've had customers come in and see the name Washburn on literally anything, and they're like "Well, that must be good then." and that's what they're PROBABLY banking on. At this point, they're playing it safe from the business side of things, because as it stands the more experienced buyers for these products are a MUCH smaller percentage of the market they're trying to sell to.

All of that said, I wouldn't be entirely surprised to see a little bit more development regarding more innovative and unique features IF this initial line goes well for them. Then again, I wouldn't be surprised to see the Parallaxe line become it's own entity once it establishes itself as a more viable option in the market, which would then leave a lot more room for variation.


----------



## DrJazz (Mar 27, 2013)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> ...Asks if they carry the new Schecter Banshee/SLS, they say no...



I don't know for you, but around here, I've yet to see a music store that isn't overflowing with schecters 

To be honest I'm simply making an assumption when it comes to the percentage of ERG players who are craving innovative features. There is a big bias, since my main guitar ressource online is ss.org and most ERG players I know in real life are about as guitar-crazy than am I. Then again, there is no way to know for sure how succesful a mass production multi-scale would be until it is produced. And it's pretty easy for me to say that so and so business move would be more profitable from behind my computer screen, but perhaps if my whole business depended on it I'd think twice before threading into unknown territory.

Anyway, bottom line is, I hope they get some success and thread further into introducing "never-before seen" features ;p


----------



## VacantPlanet (Mar 27, 2013)

As someone who's collection as consisted mostly of Washburns for years, and as someone who currently own two WM24s, I am super excited to Washburn finally trying to get back into the game. If these things play anywhere NEAR as good as a WM24, then I am signed up. I've always wanted a 7/8 version of the Renegade, and if I can get close to one with one of these, then I guess me and the wife have some discussing to do  

The only two gripes I have about this new line is no reverse stocks and no composite boards like they used to do. Now THAT was something revolutionary. I feel like Washburn has always had the potential to be as innovative as Ibanez, but they never capitalized on it, and instead decided to push Nuno (no offense, he's an awesome player) and Paul Stanley as their versions of Vai/Tosin/Meshuggah. Instead, they should have really pushed the up and coming guys like Keene and Okubo.

TLDR; Washburn's made a few mistakes, but if they are serious about this new line, and it's good, then they may gain quite a few more fans.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's another 8 string


----------



## cronux (Mar 28, 2013)

a big YES


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 28, 2013)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Gitte (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I tried to find more information on that thing.. is there a streetprice yet?? Thanks for the information


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

Ola just posted it on his Facebook, and since he has really close ties to US Music Corp, I'd assume he'd be able to post the pic. Unsure about pricing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice to see Washburn coming back!

I'll never understand why they stopped making WM526's?

Those were fantastic guitars! Plus the colors were Gnarly!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

A lot of USMC companies were slow in the passed few years (Randall, Parker, and Washburn). I think they recently decided to kick it in gear and actually do something, given what they're doing with Randall and Washburn.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6y0cbv3unh2hg3f/WB Parallaxe Catalog 2013.pdf

Here's the entire catalog for the Parallaxe series. I was skeptical at first, but now I think it's safe to say Washburn is coming back.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they did some last-minute changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This headstock looks like the old Esp Stephen Carpenter headstocks.


----------



## cronux (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6y0cbv3unh2hg3f/WB Parallaxe Catalog 2013.pdf
> 
> Here's the entire catalog for the Parallaxe series. I was skeptical at first, but now I think it's safe to say Washburn is coming back.



very nice


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 28, 2013)

I like the headstock.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm. Not sure what I think about the addition of the binding. When it comes to black strats, I prefer that they're _all_ black, and the binding throws that aesthetic off.

On the other hand, with the binding I could replace the stock hardware with gold hardware (is there a gold hipshot 8?) and have a strange lovechild of an LTD 8 and an LP Custom...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

It turnes out I was wrong. Those 2 guitars are completely different. The ones with the in-line headstocks will be part of the PXM line and ones with the 3x3 headstock will be part of the PXS line.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 28, 2013)

The whole serie looks very nice indeed. Allthough...The one thing i don't get, and i keep seing this in almost all new series of guitars the past years. Why the damn obnoxious fret inlays? In my opinion it kinda ruins the whole guitar. What is so wrong with just having dotted, simplistic inlays?

For example. The Schecter Blackjack SLS and ATX series. An emo skull?! And a lightning bolt that looks like something Harry Potter would have on his forehead?! I know it's maybe weird to judge a guitar after it's esthetics, but still. These inlays ruins the whole look of the guitar, everything esthetically on them are lovely..except for the damn inlay. I know loads of people that ended up buying something else cause of this fact, and i was one them. You think that they maybe could let you choose between a "custom" inlay or a normal dotted one.

I have heard rumors though that Shecter is trying to phase out these horrid inlays with normal dotted once. And hopefully Washburn will do the same with this serie.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

On the Schecter subject; It's not rumors, they're doing it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On the Schecter subject; It's not rumors, they're doing it *on the SLS*.



Fixed.


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 28, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6y0cbv3unh2hg3f/WB Parallaxe Catalog 2013.pdf

The official Parallaxe Catalog, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On the Schecter subject; It's not rumors, they're doing it.



Customer feedback i guess.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's another 8 string


 
I like how the headstock is so similar to ESP but not half the size of the guitar like ESP's inline 8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2013)

Johnathan said:


> Customer feedback i guess.



At least one company is listening.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn, that 8 looks awesome. Plus, black makes me look thinner.


----------



## Heroin (Mar 28, 2013)

wait... they're actually calling it "Stephen's cutaway" as in Stephen Carpenter? Can someone enlighten me on this?


edit: should have googled


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's another 8 string



I don't know too much about guitar construction, but shouldn't the low string be further up on the headstock to give it more scale length?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Mar 28, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I don't know too much about guitar construction, but shouldn't the low string be further up on the headstock to give it more scale length?



Nope. Has no effect after the nut.

(Subject to debate, but fuck those people )


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 28, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's another 8 string



I need this with white pickups.


----------



## thesnowdog (Mar 28, 2013)

Heroin said:


> wait... they're actually calling it "Stephen's cutaway" as in Stephen Carpenter? Can someone enlighten me on this?



Let me google that for you


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 6, 2013)

Video of a Parallaxe Prototype


----------



## NaYoN (Apr 6, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> Video of a Parallaxe Prototype




Did the orchestra really have to be THAT high in the mix?


----------



## Bigfan (Apr 6, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I don't know too much about guitar construction, but shouldn't the low string be further up on the headstock to give it more scale length?



Scale length is measured bridge-to-nut. Longer string length from nut to tuner gives a decrease in percieved tension (not actual tension), so having the eighth string have the shortest nut to tuner distance would increase percieved tension.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 8, 2013)

Are there going to be USA Made/ Custom Shop models of these as well? If so, I will be all over these


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 8, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> Scale length is measured bridge-to-nut.



Close. 

Scale = Two times the distance from nut to 12th fret. 

On traditionally fretted instruments, for proper intonation, the distance from bridge to nut can vary greatly.


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 18, 2013)

the 6-in-line version looks great. and i would love to see a comeback from washburn as they dissapeared over the years.

the 6-in-line looks like the one michael keene used to play.... really digging this one


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 18, 2013)

As long as Washburn is taking some ideas from Schecter, they should make some longer scale 6s and 7s in this series. I was surprised by how much I like my Schecter SLS C-1 EX. I also get a little sad when I see the hardtail on the 8 and the TOM on everything else. Come on! Recess the TOM or use the hardtail some 6s and 7s.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 19, 2013)

A5phyx1at1on said:


> Protip: When opening this link at 8am, be sure to make sure your volume isn't all the way up
> It scared the shit out of me



Literally JUST happened to me.

I love Washburn guitars, so I'm very excited to see what they do with their 8 string models.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 21, 2013)

Larrikin666 said:


> As long as Washburn is taking some ideas from Schecter, they should make some longer scale 6s and 7s in this series. I was surprised by how much I like my Schecter SLS C-1 EX. I also get a little sad when I see the hardtail on the 8 and the TOM on everything else. Come on! Recess the TOM or use the hardtail some 6s and 7s.



Agile is doing the same thing


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's another 8 string



That's actually really nice. And DAT LOWER CUTAWAY. Upper fret access is win!


----------



## Quitty (Apr 21, 2013)

^^

Washburn, back in on the game?
I'd love to see that one.


----------



## Curt (Apr 21, 2013)

That matte trans black 6 looks killer. 

Alas, I like black finishes lately... Just because they are easy to repair, so I never worry about damaging the finish.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 21, 2013)

still no word on when they will be avaliable?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2013)

According to Ola, these are going to be made in Indonesia and available for under 1000 euro. There's also going to be some USA-made ones, possibly.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2013)

So what is that 8 with th binding and inline HS? I checked that linked catalog and there's no mention of anything like that. Is that some custom Ola got?


----------



## Jackley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm loving the look of these so far. Just a tad bummed that the spec sheet (on first page I think?) says Alder for the body wood.

Would've been nice to see some mahogany or even basswood in my opinion. Oh well.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jun 6, 2013)

Welll... There is a video

Washburn PARALLAXE (Musik Messe 2013) - INFOMUSIC.PL - YouTube


----------



## Galius (Jul 9, 2013)

Bam

Washburn One Off Factory Sample 8 String Electric Guitar Satin Black HSC | eBay


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 9, 2013)

That neck joint looks nice. Although it isn't how I was expecting it to look. If someone gave me that guitar and I didn't know it had the S.C. neck joint; I would have never called that a S.C. joint. Although, I wouldn't complain about it. 

Still looks badass.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 9, 2013)

OrsusMetal said:


> That neck joint looks nice. Although it isn't how I was expecting it to look. If someone gave me that guitar and I didn't know it had the S.C. neck joint; I would have never called that a S.C. joint. Although, I wouldn't complain about it.
> 
> Still looks badass.




Most are used to the EC being used on bolt-ons, but Stephen's himself designed it to work with just about all neck joint types.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jul 9, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Most are used to the EC being used on bolt-ons, but Stephen's himself designed it to work with just about all neck joint types.



Yeah, not many are used to seeing it outside of the Nuno's. I just guess I was expecting it to be like on the EC series. We used to get those into the shop and they still had more mass towards the upper horn so the neck profile could continue all the way up.

The fret access on this one is still great. No qualms with the design or the turn out. I'd still buy one. It's just the first time I had seen the back of these new models and it wasn't exactly how I had imagined it. No biggie. 

I hope the line does well.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jul 10, 2013)

Really like the look of the 8 string, and the spec sounds awesome. I'd say its going to be quite popular!


----------



## Zhysick (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm really starting to look for a better 8 string (bought a RG8 just to test if I like 8 strings and... yes, hell yes!) and this thing is looking good... soooo goood... Never had a Washburn... maybe it's time


----------



## straymond (Jul 10, 2013)

good lord, at first i thought it had a Zelda-inlay!
that would have been the shiznit!


----------



## Forkface (Jul 10, 2013)

If anything resembles the WM526 or even the WM24, Im getting that.

...or they could just re-release them and win forever.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 10, 2013)

That 8 string may very well become my first 8


----------



## Skullet (Jul 11, 2013)

Washburn / One-Off Factory Sample / 7 String Electric Guitar / Quilt Trans Black | eBay

7 string also up for sale


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 11, 2013)

those neck joints look delicious


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Here's another 8 string



STUNNING! And this is coming from someone who hates black guitars with a passion  If this thing plays as good as it looks and priced around $1000-1200, I am getting one. 

So, is this model = Ola Englund's? Or will Ola's sig be USA made, more expensive?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 12, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> STUNNING! And this is coming from someone who hates black guitars with a passion  If this thing plays as good as it looks and priced around $1000-1200, I am getting one.
> 
> So, is this model = Ola Englund's? Or will Ola's sig be USA made, more expensive?



Ola has a signature line coming that hasn't even been revealed. These are just standard Parallaxe line. My guess is that his sigs will look like the Soalrs


----------



## Taikatatti (Jul 15, 2013)

Where is all the 7's with fixed bridges?? I've seen many 6's and couple 8's but just one sevenstring, and it haves a floyd -.-


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 3, 2013)

Washburn Parallaxe Factory Video, First Production Run July 2013 - YouTube

Looks like they're coming in October.


----------



## chassless (Aug 3, 2013)

^ i love the chrome washburn logo on the headstock. that is real classy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, I wasn't too fond of them at first, but aftr awhile, I'm GASing for one.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh man, at first I wasn't too excited but this is just upping the ante more and more every move they make. So what factory is that? That's definitely an indonesian factory from what I could tell..


----------



## rahahoo (Aug 6, 2013)

I am curious why they put the bridge pickup so far forward and right under (or very close to) the picking area? I know it`s a prototype, but does not look like on a picture in their catalog. 






On the other side I like the look of the neck joint and the lower cutaway. I am a Ibby guy, but if WP will make a model with passive p-ups and in other non-black color (please Ola make your new Solar 8 in white with a black binding again) , than maybe this will be my first 8 or a second


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 6, 2013)

rahahoo said:


> I am curious why they put the bridge pickup so far forward and right under (or very close to) the picking area? I know it`s a prototype, but does not look like on a picture in their catalog.



Probably because Washburn doesn't really have baritone templates for pickup placement yet. So the pickup spacing is still for a 25,5". But It's just me guessing, and kind of a long shot.


----------



## rahahoo (Aug 6, 2013)

If this is the problem - I hope that they have the right templates for the bridge placement then!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 6, 2013)

rahahoo said:


> If this is the problem - I hope that they have the right templates for the bridge placement then!



I think you mean pickup placement. If the bridge is misplaced, the guitar is useless


----------



## HanShock (Aug 6, 2013)

dammm I can't wait for...


----------



## rahahoo (Aug 7, 2013)

YJGB said:


> If the bridge is misplaced, the guitar is useless



^ This is exactly what I meant  
I am joking - I am sure they`ll make shredding machines


----------



## KramerStagemaster (Aug 21, 2013)

Skullet said:


> Washburn / One-Off Factory Sample / 7 String Electric Guitar / Quilt Trans Black | eBay
> 
> 7 string also up for sale



I recently bought this. My experience so far has been mixed.

The neck is really comfortable to play which I found surprising as it is my first 7 string and I don't have large hands, in fact my hands are pretty small which is a major pain in the ass.  The frets are pretty big, being 6000s and all. I find it to have a bit more of a curved radius to the fretboard towards the body of the guitar which I don't like, I prefer a flatter fretboard like on my 89 Kramer Stagemaster II. This is compounded by the action issue I am facing as i will explain later.

I am unsure what the body material is. The seller said Mahogany but it feels pretty light and is not a very dark coloured wood. It looks and feels like Basswood, but none of the Parallaxe range use basswood so I am not sure. It could be alder? Either way it has pretty good tone even though it uses EMGs which I consider to be generally tone-dead and useful only for metal. I will eventually be swapping these out for Dimarzio Blaze pickups.

I had trouble putting 10-56 Ernie Ball custom strings on as the 56 would not fit easily through the machine head hole. I ended up scraping the string all the way just to fit it.

The action is ridiculous on this guitar. The bridge is fully lowered yet I cannot get it lower than 3mm and for me that is unplayable for lead. I have adjusted the neck truss rod so that there is no buzz while fretting the first fret but the action is still very high. I can pretty much rule out anything fast on the higher frets until this is fixed somehow.

Could the action be because the string gauge is higher than what came with the guitar (9-52) and it is pulling the neck up? I am going to switch to these anyway because I am used to playing with 9s, but I really doubt it will solve my action issue.

So yeah, real mixed feelings here - but then it is a 7 string prototype/sample not a production model. It doesn't appear to have a Buzz Feiten, has ordinary springs and no brass block on the Floyd Rose. But heck, for US$700 it was still a damned good deal  It will tide me over until I can get the Ibanez 7V7 I have my eyes on.

Here is a vid I made recently using this guitar:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6rzucRteRU


----------



## jeleopard (Aug 21, 2013)

KramerStagemaster said:


> I recently bought this. My experience so far has been mixed.
> 
> The neck is really comfortable to play which I found surprising as it is my first 7 string and I don't have large hands, in fact my hands are pretty small which is a major pain in the ass. The frets are pretty big, being 6000s and all. I find it to have a bit more of a curved radius to the fretboard towards the body of the guitar which I don't like, I prefer a flatter fretboard like on my 89 Kramer Stagemaster II. This is compounded by the action issue I am facing as i will explain later.
> 
> ...





Oh dear. Seems like rocky info.


----------



## KramerStagemaster (Aug 22, 2013)

I just got confirmation from Washburn that my guitar is indeed a prototype of a Parallaxe but this model was not selected to go into production.

First thing they wanted to know was how I got hold of it as it should never have left their offices apparently.... hmmmmmmmmmm.

I would advise anyone to take my experiences with my guitar with a pinch of salt as there may be differences between my guitar and production Parallaxe models. For starters this guitar does not have the silenced springs or the Buzz Feiten tuning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 22, 2013)

By what they told you, I definitely wouldn't judge the rest of this line from this guitar.


----------



## KramerStagemaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh, and it's alder, not basswood... phew


----------



## SweepsMT (Aug 29, 2013)

Washburn Parallaxe PXM18EB 8-String Guitar at Gear4Music.com 

Washburn PXM18EB Parallaxe Gloss Black at KeyMusic.com

Waschburn Parallaxe E-Gitarre Modell: PXM18EB

Washburn PXM18EB Parallaxe Gloss Black bei RockPalace.com

a few stores have pages up, 3 of them offer pre-ordering!


----------



## KramerStagemaster (Aug 30, 2013)

Turns out that my guitar has a LOT of issues. The neck angle was huge such that the action was so high. It was also not lined up centrally with the strings, there is less fretboard on the high E string than the low E. The guitar repairer I took it too shimmed the neck and aligned it better though the screws are now not flush with the body. The tone now is also nowhere near as good...

But the action is fixed at least...

Another issue I found is the balance of the guitar makes it level out (ie the neck horizontal). Understandably this is not an ideal position and very uncomfortable.

I had to put a bag of weights on the strap at the bridge end of the body to balance it out. Wow, never had to do that before!

*sighs*


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 30, 2013)

rahahoo said:


> I am curious why they put the bridge pickup so far forward and right under (or very close to) the picking area? I know it`s a prototype, but does not look like on a picture in their catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost bought this a few days ago. The thin that stopped me was how far the pup is away from the bridge. It looks really good though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2013)

KramerStagemaster said:


> *sighs*



Now we know why Washburn didn't want it to leave the factory.


----------



## darren (Aug 30, 2013)

It's not uncommon for samples or prototypes to have flaws or build issues. They're often the result of pre-production shake-down builds specifically to iron out any kinks. If you find a flawless prototype, you got lucky.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Oct 17, 2013)

Bump: Here they are


*PLX*









*PXM*









*PXS*









They dont look half bad!!


----------



## chassless (Oct 18, 2013)

they look great ! but 3 things :

1. i wish there were fixed bridge models with passive pickups as well
2. it seems on the online catalogues that those are maple veneers and not true maple ...
3. series/parallel switch, instead of coil split ? =/ doesn't sound too convincing to me


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 18, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> Bump: Here *the computer mockups* are



FTFY .


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 18, 2013)

I was pretty sad to see the 7 string got switched to having a 4x3 headstock instead of the inline one.

I'm going to pick up the fixed bridge bolt on model with the SEC to try out though. I emailed my distributor and they should be available at the beginning of November.


----------



## Allealex (Oct 18, 2013)

I dig the look, very raw yet classy. The headstock is fine too. Dunno how to feel about the inlay.
Really can't wait to see Ola's sig tho.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> FTFY .





Some real pictures
































And some very small videos:
PXS20FR
PXM20FRFBCBM
PXS20EC
PXS10
PXS10FR
PXM27EC (no logo)
PXM20EFTBM
PXM18EB
PXM10FRQTBLM
PXL20B
PXL10EC
PXL10WA
PXS10EC


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 19, 2013)

That white PLX has my name written all over it.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 20, 2013)

All manufacturers going with the same headstock are really annoying me 
A bit of personality guys, please!


----------



## MikeyLawless (Oct 20, 2013)

Dat 8. Although the price point and generic specs is nothing to jump at for me :/


----------



## HVE (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Hans Van Even, I helped designing the Parallaxe line in collaboration with Washburn. For those interested, I wanted to share my own Washburn Parallaxe "Stardust" guitar I just recieved from Washburn Custom Shop, it's not one you can buy, but it does demo what the custom shop at Washburn can do :






You can find more here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443207452455014.1073741833.277219315720496&type=3

www.hansvaneven.net

Hope you'll like it!

Cheers,
Hans


----------



## Forkface (Oct 30, 2013)

HVE said:


> Hi guys, my name is Hans Van Even, I helped designing the Parallaxe line in collaboration with Washburn. For those interested, I wanted to share my own Washburn Parallaxe "Stardust" guitar I just recieved from Washburn Custom Shop, it's not one you can buy, but it does demo what the custom shop at Washburn can do :
> 
> You can find more here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443207452455014.1073741833.277219315720496&type=3
> 
> ...



holy mother of all that's holy, that thing is beautiful. BTW, is the washburn custom shop still using the carbon fiber material for fretboards? Ive always wanted to try it but haven't had the chance.


----------



## HVE (Oct 30, 2013)

Forkface said:


> holy mother of all that's holy, that thing is beautiful. BTW, is the washburn custom shop still using the carbon fiber material for fretboards? Ive always wanted to try it but haven't had the chance.



On this one it's ebony, but I believe they can use other materials too, not sure about this. But the guitar is for sure a real beauty. I used Dimarzio's D Sonic and Air Norton on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2013)

Hope that Washburn offers Carbon Fiber again. Was one of my favorite features on the former USA Custom guitars. Would be nice to see some USA Custom Parallaxe guitars with them.


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 30, 2013)

An 8 string version of that blue beauty would be absolute sex.


----------



## CanniballistiX (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure if anyone saw this on Sweetwater yet... 5 models to choose from.

Washburn PXM18EB - Carbon Black 8-string | Sweetwater.com


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 30, 2013)

CanniballistiX said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this on Sweetwater yet... 5 models to choose from.
> 
> Washburn PXM18EB - Carbon Black 8-string | Sweetwater.com



Ouch... 900 bucks for a Washburn? 

Agile Pendulum Pro 82728 EB CA Black Flame - RondoMusic.com

I'd buy that instead. I'm willing to bet money that the Agile has comparable, if not better, build quality.


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Ouch... 900 bucks for a Washburn?
> 
> Agile Pendulum Pro 82728 EB CA Black Flame - RondoMusic.com
> 
> I'd buy that instead. I'm willing to bet money that the Agile has comparable, if not better, build quality.



Well, I've never played an Agile so I'm not going to say anything about that beautiful Agile but Washburn is a recognized brand and is made of alder and have the extended cutaway so...

Also I prefer plain tops, not carved


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Ouch... 900 bucks for a Washburn?
> 
> Agile Pendulum Pro 82728 EB CA Black Flame - RondoMusic.com
> 
> I'd buy that instead. I'm willing to bet money that the Agile has comparable, if not better, build quality.



I don't know, even Washburn's cheaper stuff (MIK X-Series for example) has been really solid. 

Agile makes so decent stuff, I've bought about a dozen of them, but the quality is nothing to write home about usually.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> Ouch... 900 bucks for a Washburn?
> 
> Agile Pendulum Pro 82728 EB CA Black Flame - RondoMusic.com
> 
> I'd buy that instead. I'm willing to bet money that the Agile has comparable, if not better, build quality.



 what's wrong with Washburn? I have yet to play an Agile that hasn't felt like plastic. Great $400 guitars but the quality doesn't seem to go up when you get to the $800 range


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 30, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> what's wrong with Washburn? I have yet to play an Agile that hasn't felt like plastic. Great $400 guitars but the quality doesn't seem to go up when you get to the $800 range



I have the opposite experience. All of the Washburns I've played have felt like they came straight from my local Wal-Mart. My Agile Intrepid is probably the most solid instrument I own, topping both of my Ibanez RGs and my ESP LTD MH400


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I'd buy that instead. I'm willing to bet money that the Agile has comparable, if not better, build quality.



Nah.


----------



## Forkface (Oct 30, 2013)

shawnperolis said:


> I'm willing to bet money that the Agile has comparable, if not better, build quality.



Nuno Bettencourt would like to have a word with you...


----------



## shawnperolis (Oct 30, 2013)

Forkface said:


> Nuno Bettencourt would like to have a word with you...



haha I'd love to talk to Nuno Bettencourt, he is one of my favorite players! 

Maybe my local guitar center just got a few duds and I've only played the middle-of-the-road models, but they've always felt like cheapies to me.


----------



## codycarter (Oct 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I'm sure this has been mentioned, but what's up with the space between the bridge and bridge pup?


----------



## chassless (Oct 31, 2013)

it was mentioned earlier in this thread or somewhere. i think they agreed that that is most likely a little prototype mistake. as for these particular models i'm not sure if they are prototypes or not


----------



## HVE (Oct 31, 2013)

codycarter said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned, but what's up with the space between the bridge and bridge pup?



I think this was just a prototype picture, production models will have this right ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like if you're in Greece and the Czech Republic, they're available now.

EDIT: Now Turkey.


----------



## Heavy (Nov 3, 2013)

Made in Indonesia... I had nice guitars from Korea and one from Indonesia, but I'm not sure if price is OK in that case. I think they're going to compete with Ibanez Premium/some Jacksons.

I had Washburn X50 Pro from the first release, korean ones - it was very nice, but also - very cheap.

I'm not sure, but I am afraid there is no configuration like this:
- fixed bridge
- mahogany body
- metal/pointy headstock
- flame/quilted/whatever top
And that just simply sucks. I know many metal players who like to play mahogany guitars with fixed bridges, in that case you can get schecter-like headstock or no fancy top.


----------



## powerofze (Nov 3, 2013)

Why did they have to axe the WM series? I still have a white WM24 with the phenolic fretboard and it slays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 3, 2013)

I think they had some stuff going on around '09 - '12. Randall, Washburn, and Parker to a lesser extent were kinda in a slump around that time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2013)

powerofze said:


> Why did they have to axe the WM series? I still have a white WM24 with the phenolic fretboard and it slays.



They canned the HM Series because they wanted to separate the Washburn and Parker brands, and at the time that meant stripping Washburn of $$$, hence why those were pretty much the last non-signature USA production guitars they've made.


----------



## powerofze (Nov 3, 2013)

Tis a shame.


----------



## Volteau (Nov 8, 2013)

Ah! So this is where the thread is. Interesting. 

I'm not a fan of Washburn at all but damn, this guitar has me GASing for one quite hard:


----------



## CanniballistiX (Nov 12, 2013)

Heavy said:


> I'm not sure, but I am afraid there is no configuration like this:
> - fixed bridge
> - mahogany body
> - metal/pointy headstock
> ...


 
All but the pointy headstock, as you said. Hopefully there is going to be a KM-8 which will have a better figured top. I can deal without a pointy headstock though. It's not a Washburn, but I'm happy about that!!


----------



## Forkface (Nov 19, 2013)

would it be too hard to reissue the wm526?  not one single reverse headstock


----------



## Galius (Nov 29, 2013)

Posted on Washburn and Ola's FB. I seriously would rock a Cookie Monster if this were to be a real finish lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2013)

A sneak peak at some prototypes.


----------



## chassless (Nov 30, 2013)

thanks for posting that, but i think we've seen enough prototypes, it's about time people start putting up NGD's and reviews don't you guys think ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2013)

chassless said:


> thanks for posting that, but i think we've seen enough prototypes, it's about time people start putting up NGD's and reviews don't you guys think ?



Sure... Just get people to buy them. 

And I disagree. There's a few new finishes and models there that we haven't seen. Hell, I see a reverse headstock and a 29-fret guitar.


----------



## chassless (Nov 30, 2013)

exactly ! all we're seeing are prototypes sneak peaks. we're not seeing them up close.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Nov 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A sneak peak at some prototypes.



Dat red and those Solars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2013)

chassless said:


> exactly ! all we're seeing are prototypes sneak peaks. we're not seeing them up close.



Wait for NAMM if you want to see them. The reason I'm posting them is because they're related to the thread.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 30, 2013)

chassless said:


> thanks for posting that, but i think we've seen enough prototypes, it's about time people start putting up NGD's and reviews don't you guys think ?



Uh...well...

Rsultats de recherche - Page 1 - Thomann France


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2013)

Seems Thomann is a bit behind...

Parallaxe | Sweetwater.com

(granted not all of those are in stock, but looks like at least the figure maple six super strats and black 7 are)


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A sneak peak at some prototypes.



shiiiiiit, that red seven-string


----------



## celticelk (Nov 30, 2013)

Singlecuts, 7-strings, but no singlecut 7-strings? *sadelk*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2013)

Am i the only one excited by the reverse headstock?


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 30, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> Interesting. Although this tidbit here just screams of marketing gimmick. Features yet unseen in production guitars, really? I know this is just my inner guitar snob speaking, but I fear this will be your average "guitar-company-jumping-on-the-ERG-Bandwagon-and-releasing-yet-another-boring-superstrat-clone-with-lackluster-features". The model is not ugly per se, but it's nothing groundbreaking.
> 
> If we were talking multi-scale, TT, Twist Necks, Progressive Neck profiles or IPNPs, I'd be all over it. But I know I'm in a specialist, niche market.



This, all of this.


----------

